# Collar Drive Overdrive Pedal - Similar to Menatone Blue Collar



## music6000 (Dec 28, 2020)

Built this around 5 years ago, Wicked Fat sounding Overdrive!
Well worth the Build:
DEMO :


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 28, 2020)

I like what I’ve heard of Menatone’s pedals. I really like the sound of their pleasure tremolo but they are next to impossible to find. Is there a schematic on this Blue collar?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 28, 2020)

Dan0h said:


> I like what I’ve heard of Menatone’s pedals. I really like the sound of their pleasure tremolo but they are next to impossible to find. Is there a schematic on this Blue collar?











						Menatone Blue Collar (early version)
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com
				






			http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/JHSNRW/early_Blue_Collar.gif


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 29, 2020)

That looks a lot like a slightly modded son of screamer circuit.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 29, 2020)

Yep, a Fatter 4 Knob YATS!
Just listed its other Brothers/Sisters!



			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/snapper-overdrive-pedal-similar-to-menatone-red-snapper.5104/


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 29, 2020)

Another Beauty!!


----------



## spi (Jan 20, 2021)

I see that PedalPCB has the Red Snapper now.  Is there a Blue Collar in the works?  If so, I'd like to build a Fish Factory (which is a dual pedal with these two).


----------



## music6000 (Jan 20, 2021)

spi said:


> I see that PedalPCB has the Red Snapper now.  Is there a Blue Collar in the works?  If so, I'd like to build a Fish Factory (which is a dual pedal with these two).


I own one of those, the dual 4  knob
PTP Handwired Version:


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 21, 2021)

The art appears translucent - almost stained-glassish. My eyes playing tricks or is that the case?


----------



## music6000 (Jan 21, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> The art appears translucent - almost stained-glassish. My eyes playing tricks or is that the case?


Raw aluminium enclosure with White painted top & graphics!


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 21, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Raw aluminium enclosure with White painted top & graphics!




So did you use metallic inks? It shimmers in the photos . . . .

I'm a graphic designer from a past life - please forgive my obsession


----------



## music6000 (Jan 21, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> So did you use metallic inks? It shimmers in the photos . . . .
> 
> I'm a graphic designer from a past life - please forgive my obsession


This is a Menatone Custom The Fish Factory, not Built by me!


----------



## spi (Jan 21, 2021)

Does this thread being in the "Project Development" forum mean that a Blue Collar is already in the works?  Or should I start a Wishlist thread?


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 21, 2021)

music6000 said:


> This is a Menatone Custom The Fish Factory, not Built by me!


aahhh . . . sorry to run you through the ringer on it. I suppose I should have known this, but I stepped away from pedals for a couple of decades.

Oh, you kids and your new fangled gadgets . . . . . 🤪


----------



## music6000 (Jan 25, 2021)

spi said:


> Does this thread being in the "Project Development" forum mean that a Blue Collar is already in the works?  Or should I start a Wishlist thread?


I believe it's on the list of '' Things to Do ''


----------

